# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  C.V  Dr. Shaymaa

## د.شيماء عطاالله

Curriculum vitae
Nom : Shaima Abdul Ghani Mohamed Atallah 
Adresse : Egypte - Mansoura 
E-mail:  Victoire2010@gmail.com
Page d'accueil Internet:                                                             . http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/shaimaaata...ges/forum.aspx 
Site à l'Université du Roi Saoud:  http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/shaimaaatalla 
Travail : 
            Maître de conférences , Département de droit pénal à la Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig, Egypte. 
           Professeur adjoint au Département de droit pénal 
           Superviseur sur les sections de droit - la Faculté des institutions et des sciences politiques - Université du Roi Saoud - Arabie Saoudite précédemment. 
Diplômes 
-  Année 1999 , licence en droit avec mention générale : bien. 
- Diplôme d'études supérieures de l'Université de Mansoura dans le Code pénal en 2000 , avec mention générale  très bien .  
- Maîtrise en droit de l'Université de Mansoura le 29 / 10 / 2001  ( Notez que le règlement ne prévoyait à ce moment-là une mention pour le grade de maîtrise  ) et je suis été candidate pour le prix du meilleur Master à l'Université de Mansoura. 
-  Doctorat en droit de l'Université de Mansoura le 20 / 7 / 2005  et avec de bonnes honneurs de qualité et la thèse a été échangée avec les autres universités . ( Notez que la mention était la plus élevée  conformément  au règlement de la faculté ) . 
Carrière: 
-  Professeur adjoint , département de droit , Faculté de droit et de sciences politiques à l'Université du Roi Saoud - Arabie Saoudite depuis l'année scolaire 2007- 2008 pour une période de trois ans. 
-  Chargé de cours , Département de droit pénal à l'Université de Zagazig en Egypte depuis l'année scolaire 2009- 2010 et jusqu'à maintenant. 
- Expériences académiques 
-  L'enseignement à la Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig aux étudiants de la deuxième année , matière du Code pénal  général ( exercices pratiques) pour l'année académique 2005 – 2006 . 
- L'enseignement à la Faculté de droit - Université de Tanta aux étudiants de la deuxième année , matière des principes généraux du code pénal ( exercices pratiques) pour l'année universitaire 2005 – 2006 .  
- Enseignement à l'Université Ouvrière à Mansoura aux étudiants de troisième année et les étudiants de quatrième année , les deux matières de : L'économie partielle ( microéconomie ) et l'économie totale ( macroéconomie ) pour l'année académique 2005 – 2006 . 
- Enseignement à l'Université Ouvrière à Mansoura aux étudiants des études supérieures pour l'année universitaire 2005 – 2006 . 
- Enseignement à la Faculté de droit de l'Université de Menoufeya aux étudiants de troisième année , la matière des finances publiques et la législation fiscale  ( exercices pratiques ) l'année académique 2005 – 2006 .  
-  Enseignement à l'Université de Menoufeya , branche de Sadate aux étudiants de deuxième année , la matière des principes généraux du code pénal ( exercices pratiques ) pour l'année 2005- 2006 .  
- Enseignement de la matière des dispositions générales de la discipline répressive  (1) à la faculté des institutions et des sciences politiques à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1427 – 1428 AH .  
- Enseignement de la matière : Principes de droit aux étudiantes de la faculté des institutions et des sciences politiques à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1427 – 1428 AH .  
- L'enseignement du Droit administratif aux étudiantes de la Faculté des  institutions et des sciences politiques à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1427 – 1428 AH .  
- L'enseignement de la matière : Principes et lois dans le Royaume d'Arabie aux étudiantes de la faculté  des  institutions et des sciences politiques à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1427 – 1428 AH .  
- L'enseignement de la Discipline répressive ( 2 ) " Les crimes de El-Taazir " les crimes pour lesquels il n'y a pas de punitions préétablis , et que le juge l'estiment discrétionnairement "  à l'Arabie Saoudite " aux étudiantes de la Faculté des  institutions et des sciences politiques à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1428 – 1429 AH .  
-  L'enseignement de la matière : Introduction à l'étude des sciences juridiques aux étudiantes de la faculté  des  études appliquées et le service communautaire à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1428 – 1429 AH .  
-  L'enseignement de la matière : Discipline répressive ( 2 )  aux étudiantes de la Faculté des  institutions et des sciences politiques à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1427 – 1428 AH .  
- Enseignement de la matière de Criminologie et punition aux  étudiants de première année  à la Faculté de droit , Université de Zagazig pour l'année académique 2009 – 2010 .  
 - L'enseignement de la matière de : Droits de l'homme aux étudiants de première année à la Faculté de Pharmacie - Université de Zagazig pour l'année académique 2009 – 2010 .  
- Enseignement de la matière de Introduction de droit  aux  étudiants de première année à la Faculté de géométrie - Université de Zagazig pour l'année universitaire 2009 – 2010 . 
-  Enseignement de la matière de : La criminologie et la punition aux  étudiants de première année à la Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig pour les années académiques 2010 – 2011 , 2011 – 2012 et 2012 – 2013 . 
-  Enseignement de la matière de : Code pénal , section générale , aux étudiants d'apprentissage ouvert à Zagazig et à Ismaïlia pour l'année universitaire 2010 – 2012 . 
- Enseignement de la matière de :  Code pénal , la section privée , aux étudiants d'apprentissage ouvert à Zagazig pour l'année académique 2010 – 2011 . 
-  Enseignement de la matière de Code pénal aux étudiants de deuxième année à la Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig pour les années académiques 2011 – 2012 et 2012 – 2013 . 
-  Enseignement de la matière de Code pénal , la section privée , aux étudiants de troisième année à la Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig pour l'année académique 2012 – 2013 . 
- Enseignement de la matière de Criminologie aux  étudiants de première année , branche anglaise , Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig , les années académiques  2011 – 2012 et 2012 – 2013 . 
-  Enseignement de la matière de Formation juridique aux les étudiants de deuxième année , branche anglaise, Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig année académique 2011 – 2012 . 
- Enseignement du Droit pénal comparé  aux étudiants  d'études supérieures , diplôme  de droit public et diplôme des sciences criminelles pour l'année académique 2011 – 2012 . 
-  Enseignement de la matière de Code pénal privé avec profondeur aux étudiants des études supérieures , diplôme des sciences criminelles pour l'année universitaire 2012 – 2013 . 

** Les expériences administratives  
-  Superviseuse sur les sections de droit à la Faculté de droit  et des Sciences Politiques ( vice doyen ) – à l'université de Roi Saoud depuis 1427 – 1430 AH . 
-  Membre du Comité constituant au jour de l'orientation académique à la faculté des sciences de l'administration pour l'année 1427 – 1428 AH . 
-  Membre du comité  du contexte institutionnel au centre des études universitaires pour les filles  »les sections humaines"  à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1429 – 1428 AH .   
-  Chef du Comité des examens à la faculté de l'administration  des affaires et la faculté de droit et des Sciences Politiques pour les années académiques 1427 – 1428 , et 1428 – 1429 AH . 
-  Chef de la Commission de l'accréditation académique à la Faculté de droit et des Sciences politiques  à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1428 – 1429 AH. 
-  Chef du Comité des tableaux scolaires à la Faculté universitaire de droit et de sciences politiques à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1428 – 1429 AH. 
-  Chef de la Sous-commission  pour l'unité de la protection des  droits estudiantins à la Faculté de Droit et de Science politique - Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1428 – 1429 AH jusqu'à maintenant. 
 - Chef du club des fille diplômées de la Faculté de Droit et de Science politique - Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1429 – 1430 AH /  2008 / 2009 et représentante de la faculté près de la  l'Association des diplômés au niveau universitaire. 
-  Membre du comité des programmes de développement à la Faculté de Droit et de Science Politique - Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1429 – 1430 AH / 2008 – 2009 .  
-  Membre du comité du site de la Faculté de droit et de sciences politiques sur le portail  électronique  à l'Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1429 - 1430 AH /  2008 – 2009 .  
-  Membre du conseil d'administration du département de Droit commercial à la Faculté de droit et sciences politiques - Université du Roi Saoud pour l'année académique 1429 - 1430 AH /  2008 – 2009 AD .  
-  Membre de la Commission de réglementation du déroulement des examens finaux  pour le premier semestre de l'année universitaire 1429 – 1430 AH pour le centre des études universitaires pour les filles , les sections humaines , l'université du Roi Saoud .  
-  Membre du Contrôle de quatrième année ( régularité )  à la Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig pour l'année académique 2009 – 2010 .  
- Membre du Contrôle des études supérieures à la Faculté de droit – Université de Zagazig pour l'année académique 2009 – 2010 AD .  
-  Membre du Contrôle de première année ( régularité )  à la Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig pour l'année universitaire  2010 – 2011  et l'année universitaire 2011 – 2012 AD . 
-  Membre du Contrôle de quatrième année ( affiliation )  à la Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig pour l'année académique 2012 – 2013 .  
-  Directeur exécutif pour l'unité d'évaluation les performances et l'assurance de qualité à la Faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig – par la résolution du président de l'université numéro 1741 le 19/12 /2012 . 
- Chef du contrôle des études supérieures , session d'Octobre pour l'année académique 2011 – 2012 . 
-  Directeur exécutif pour l'unité des TIC ( technologies des informations et des communications ) à la faculté de droit - Université de Zagazig depuis l'année universitaire 2011 - 2012 et jusqu'à maintenant. 
-  Conseillère auprès du Comité technique des comités de l'Union des étudiants à la Faculté de droit , Université de Zagazig depuis l'année universitaire 2011  jusqu'à maintenant . 
** Les recherches 
-  Les conditions de la validité de la preuve  pour former la doctrine du juge , Maison d'édition de El-Nahda 2000 AD .  
 - La mesure dans laquelle les règles de la responsabilité pénale  sont mises en œuvre dans le domaine de la responsabilité disciplinaire , Maison d'édition de El-Nahda 2002 AD .  
-  Protection juridique pour les transactions électroniques , une étude comparative entre les deux régimes latin et anglo-américain ,  Maison d'édition de El-Nahda 2005 AD .  
-  La lutte contre la cybercriminalité ( les crimes informatiques ) dans le Royaume d'Arabie saoudite , année 1428 AH . 
-  La protection du droit d'auteur dans le Royaume d'Arabie Saoudite , en conformité avec les règles édictées en  1400 AH , recherche présentée au colloque organisé par le Club des technologies de l'information à l'Université du Roi Saoud le 8/3/1429 AH . 
-  La protection du droit à la vie privée , conformément à la loi de procédure pénale saoudite , recherche présentée au colloque organisé par le Club de droit à la Faculté de droit et des sciences politiques , sous le titre  " La protection du droit à la vie privée " ,  le dimanche 22 /3/1329 AH . 
-  Protection juridique des inventions dans le Royaume d'Arabie Saoudite , recherche présentée au colloque de la culture de l'invention et les droits de propriété intellectuelle , tenu par le club de droit à la faculté de droit et des sciences politiques  - Université du Roi Saoud , le dimanche 13/5/ 1429 AH  .  
-  La politique pénale pour l'organisateur saoudite en matière de protection de la circulation des titres financiers  au marché financier , recherche présentée à la Conférence de la Faculté de droit à l'Université de Mansoura le  1 - 2  Avril 2009 AD .  
-  L'enseignement des droits de l'homme en Egypte , un document de travail présenté à la Conférence internationale organisée par l'Académie royale de la police à Bahreïn , en collaboration avec l'Université John Hopkins aux Etats-Unis d'Amérique le 14-15  décembre 2010 AD .  
-  Le concept de la punition ou du traitement inhumains et dégradants ( cruels et insolites ) ( dans les législations américaine , européenne et arabe ) , journal européen des sciences sociales - Volume 24 , numéro 4 ( 2011 ) .   
-  Les garanties relatives aux droits de l'homme dans le traitement  des lois anti-terroristes , recherche publiée dans la revue de la Faculté de droit - Université de Mansoura de l'année 2012 .   
** Colloques et conférences 
-  Conférence de la protection pénale de l'économie de marché à la lumière de la politique égyptienne législative , organisé par la Société égyptienne de droit pénal dans la période de 20 à 21 décembre 2005 .  
-  Premier Colloque arabe sur le commerce électronique , Le Caire le 25/7/2006 .
-  La cinquième réunion de cabinets d'avocats et de conseils juridiques au sein du Conseil de coopération du Golfe , à Riyad , le mardi  23/2/1427 AH . 
-  Séminaire des diplômées universitaires Saoudites , les sections humaines et le fonctionnement privé ,  centre des recherches au centre des études universitaires pour les filles à Alisha le lundi et le mardi 7-8  /5/1429 , 12/13 mai 2008 .  
-  Colloque des écrivains et les droits de la propriété intellectuelle , la libraire féminine principale à la bibliothèque publique du Roi Abdulaziz le dimanche 28/4/1429 AH , 4 mai 2008 AD .  
-  Réunion scientifique sur les sources des information électroniques ( ce qu'elles sont et comment en tirer profit ) - Université du Roi Saoud  , le lundi 2/11/1428 AH , 12/11/2007 AD . 
-  Première conférence internationale sur " Protection de la sécurité des informations et privatisation  dans le droit de l'Internet " ,  organisé par l'association  internationale pour la lutte contre la cybercriminalité en France , le 2-4/6/2008 AD . 
- Conférence de la faculté de droit à l'université de Mansoura "  Les aspects juridiques et économiques de la crise financière mondiale " les 1-2  Avril 2009 . 
-  Colloque à la Faculté de médecine - Université de Zagazig sur   " L'utilisation sûre de l'Internet " de l'année universitaire 2009 – 2010 AD . 
-  Conférence internationale sur " L'inclusion des droits de l'homme dans les programmes académique des établissements d'enseignement supérieur " , organisée  par l'Académie royale de la police à  Bahreïn , en collaboration avec l'université de Johns Hopkins  aux Etats-Unis , les 14-15  décembre 2010 . 
-  Conférence de la faculté de droit à l'université de Mansoura sur " L'avenir de l'ordre constitutionnel du pays " , les 17-18  Avril 2012 . 
-  Conférence de la faculté de droit à l'université de Zagazig sur " Vers une nouvelle constitution pour l'Egypte " , le 29-30 Avril 2012 AD .  
** Adhésion aux associations scientifiques et professionnelles 
-  Membre de l'Association Internationale du Code pénal . 
-  Membre de l'association égyptienne de droit pénal . 
-  Membre de l'association égyptienne d'économie politique , de la statistique et de la législation . 
-  Membre de l'association égyptienne de droit international .
-  Membre de l'association égyptienne pour le droit de l'Internet . 
-  Membre du syndicat du Barreau égyptien .  
-  Membre de l'association internationale pour lutter contre la cybercriminalité en France . 
** Cours et ateliers de qualité et d'accréditation 
-  La participation avec l'organisation nationale pour l'évaluation et l'accréditation pour le redressement l'université Sultan en Arabie saoudite en 1428 AH .  
-  La session constitutive des nouveaux professeurs , organisée par le Décanat du développement des compétences , Université du Roi Saoud à la période de  16- 18 / 10 / 1428 AH ,  correspondant au 28-30 / 10/ 2007 AD .  
- Des ateliers de qualité et de développement au cours de la période de 1-3/11/1428 AH , 1- ateliers de redressement et l'assurance de qualité 1/11/1428 AH , 2- des ateliers de développement des compétences 2/11/1428 AH ,  3- des ateliers des stratégies et des techniques d'apprentissage 3/11/1428 AH .
-  L'atelier de " Gestion de l'auto-étude complète , globale " de 28-30 /12/1428 AH ,  organisé par le British Council en collaboration avec l'organisation nationale pour l'évaluation et l'accréditation académique. 
-  Le premier atelier pour les analyses de SWOT qui sont propres aux vice-doyennes  des facultés  ( du Plan stratégique pour l'université de Roi Saud  " ,   déposé le samedi 7/3/1428 AH , 15/3/2008 AD .  
-  La session de l'organisation nationale pour l'évaluation et l'accréditation qui est propre à la vérification du développement de l'Université du Roi Saud , le dimanche 23/10/1428 AH . 
-  La participation à l'atelier de l'évaluation et de l'assurance de qualité , fourni par la direction de l'évaluation et de l'accréditation académique et le décanat du développement des compétences , l'université du Roi Saoud : 1- l'évaluation et l'accréditation pour assurer la qualité,   2-  La mesure , évaluation et le processus éducatif , 3-  La gestion du temps et des crises , 4- Les stratégies d'enseignement et le service communautaire , le dimanche , le lundi et le mardi 1-3/11/1428 AH . 
-  La première session de l'accréditation académique et l'assurance de la qualité » Les normes et le système d'accréditation et d'assurance de qualité "  présentée  par l'unité d'évaluation et de développement - Université du Roi Saoud , le lundi 9/11/1428 AH .  
-  La deuxième session de formation pour l'accréditation et l'assurance de qualité académique »l'évaluation institutionnelle " présentée  par l'unité d'évaluation et de développement - Université du Roi Saoud , le lundi 23/11/1428 AH .  
- Une session de formation à la recherche des bases de données électroniques présentée par l'unité d'évaluation et de qualité - Université du Roi Saoud , le mardi 10/11/1428 AH , 20/11/2007 AD .   
-  Une session de formation dans l'enseignement électronique , présentée par  le décanat de développement des compétences  - Université du Roi Saoud , le samedi 14/11/1428 AH , 24/11/2007 AD .   
-  Un cours de formation dans le système et les normes d'accréditation académique et l'assurance de qualité  , présentée par l'unité d'évaluation et de développement - Université du Roi Saoud , le lundi 9/11/1428 AH , 19/11/2007 AD . 
 - Un cours de formation dans les exigences et les critères d'évaluation des programmes offerts par l'organisation nationale pour l'évaluation et l'accréditation académique , le dimanche 15/11/1428 AH , 24/11/2007 AD .   
-  Un cours de formation dans l'évaluation des programmes  " Les qualifications et les rapports propre au programme , au contenu , à l'entraînement sur place et à la façon de procéder à une auto-étude au niveau du programme " ,  présenté par l'unité d'évaluation et de développement - Université du Roi Saoud , le mardi 24/11/1428 AH , 4/12/2007 AD .   
- Un cours de formation dans les exigences et les normes de l'évaluation institutionnelle , présenté par l'organisation nationale  d'évaluation et d'accréditation académique  , le dimanche 22/11/1428 AH , 2/12/2007 AD .   
- Un cours de formation en matière du mécanisme de mise en œuvre l'évaluation de la performance d'un membre du corps professoral de l'Université du Roi Saoud , présentée par l'unité de qualité à l'université , le samedi 28/11/1428 AH , 8/12/2007 AD .   
-  La participation à un atelier intitulé  " Planification pour construire le système de qualité dans l'enseignement supérieure " , organisé par l'Agence universitaire pour les études , le développement et le suivi , le décanat de la qualité  , à l'université du Roi Saoud de 19-23/5/1429 AH , 24-28/5/                  2008 AD . 
-  La participation à un atelier intitulé  " La planification stratégique et leadership ( conduite ) efficace "  , organisé par l'équipe principale du projet du plan stratégique , Université du Roi Saoud , le 24/6/1429 AH . 
-  La participation à un atelier intitulé  " Le rôle du plan stratégique pour atteindre l'excellence universitaire "  , organisé  par l'équipe principale du projet du plan stratégique , Université du Roi Saoud , le lundi 5/11/1429 AH .
- La participation à un atelier intitulé "  Les facteurs clés de succès et d'échec dans la préparation et la mise en œuvre du plan stratégique de l'établissement académique,  organisé par l'équipe principale du projet de Plan stratégique , Université du Roi Saoud , le mardi 6/11/1429 AH .
-  La participation à un atelier mis en place par le décanat de la qualité , à l'université de Roi Saoud , sous le titre de  " Le rôle du membre du corps professoral dans la vérification externe de l'évaluation du développement ( institutionnelle et programmatique ) , le dimanche 19/11/1429 AH , 19/10/2008 AD .
-  La Participation en tant que membre du Comité  du contexte institutionnel dans l'atelier de " La vérification de l'évolution et d'évaluation externe , à l'université du Roi Saoud , des étapes dans la voie de l'accréditation , le mardi 20/10/1429 AH , 20/10/2008 AD .
-  La participation à un atelier intitulé "  Le rôle des membres du corps professoral dans le profit des récompenses et d'incitations pour l'excellence dans les universités saoudiennes dans la décision du Cabinet émise le 1/9/1429 AH , 16/11/2008 AD .  
-  Un cours de formation intitulé  " La préparation  du professeur d'université" au centre du développement de la capacité des membres du corps professoral et des leaders , Université de Zagazig le 8-23/12/2009 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé  " L'éthique de la recherche scientifique" , au centre du développement de la capacité des membres du corps professoral et des leaders , Université de Zagazig le 29-31/12/2009 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé   "  L'organisation des conférences scientifiques» au centre du développement de la capacité des membres du corps professoral et des leaders , Université de Zagazig le 2-4/1/2010 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé  "La Publication scientifique  international"  au centre du développement de la capacité des membres du corps professoral et des leaders , Université de Zagazig le 9-11/1/2010 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé  " Le management de l'équipe de recherche "   au centre du développement de la capacité des membres du corps professoral et des leaders , Université de Zagazig le 12-14/1/2010 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé   " L'utilisation de la technologie dans l'enseignement " au centre du développement de la capacité des membres du corps professoral et des leaders , Université de Zagazig le 16-18/1/2010 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé  " Les aptitudes  de la communication dans les différents types d'apprentissage " au centre du développement de la capacité des membres du corps professoral et des leaders , Université de Zagazig le 19-21/1/2010 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé  " Les systèmes des examens et l'évaluation des étudiants " au centre du développement de la capacité des membres du corps professoral et les dirigeants de l'Université de Zagazig le 25-26/12/2011 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé  " Les aptitudes  de la communication dans les différents types d'apprentissage "  au centre du développement de la capacité des membres du corps professoral et les dirigeants de l'Université de Zagazig le 27-28/12/2011 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé  " L'organisation des conférences scientifiques  " au centre du développement de la capacité des membres du corps professoral et des leaders , Université de Zagazig le 1-2/1/2012 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé  " Le système des heures accréditées " au centre de développement de la capacité du corps professoral et des dirigeants de l'Université Zagazig le 22-23/1/2013 AD . 
-  Un cours de formation intitulé  " Les compétences de la présentation efficace " au centre du développement de la capacité du corps professoral et des dirigeants à l'Université de Zagazig le 29-30/1/2013 AD . 
** Cours de langues étrangères 
-  Un cours d'anglais et de terminologie juridique du centre des études des sciences criminelles , Faculté de droit , Université de Mansoura dans la période du 17/3/2001 jusqu'à 24/4/2001 AD .
- Un cours de français et de terminologie juridique du centre des études des sciences criminelles , Faculté de droit , Université de Mansoura dans la période du 17/3/2001 jusqu'à 24/4/2001 AD .
-  Un cours d'anglais de la faculté du commerce , université de Mansoura dans la période du 17/10/2001 jusqu'à 15/11/2001 avec mention : excellente .
- Un cours de français du centre culturel français à Mansoura dans la période de 5/11/2001 jusqu'à 12/12/2001 AD . 
- Un cours de français du centre culturel français à Mansoura dans la période de 31/1/2002 jusqu'à 28/3/2002 AD . 
- Un cours d'anglais de la faculté du commerce , université de Mansoura dans la période du 3/2/2002  jusqu'à 2/3/2002 avec mention : excellente .
- Un cours d'anglais de la faculté du commerce , université de Mansoura dans la période du 7/5/2002  jusqu'à 20/6/2002 avec mention : excellente .
-  Un cours d'anglais et de terminologie juridique du centre des études des sciences criminelles , Faculté de droit , Université de Mansoura dans la période du 1/4/2003  jusqu'à 20/5/2003 AD , avec mention : excellente . 
-  Un cours d'anglais et de terminologie juridique du centre des études des sciences criminelles , Faculté de droit , Université de Mansoura dans la période du 21/5/2003  jusqu'à 5/7/2003 AD , avec mention : excellente . 
-  Un cours de français et de terminologie juridique du centre des études des sciences criminelles , Faculté de droit , Université de Mansoura dans la période du 1/9/2003  jusqu'à 15/10/2003 AD , avec mention : excellente . 
-  Un cours de français et de terminologie juridique du centre des études des sciences criminelles , Faculté de droit , Université de Mansoura dans la période du 20/10/2003  jusqu'à 30/11/2003 AD , avec mention : excellente . 
-  Un cours de français et de terminologie juridique du centre des études des sciences criminelles , Faculté de droit , Université de Mansoura dans la période du 1/12/2003  jusqu'à 15/1/2004 AD , avec mention : excellente . 
-  Un cours de français et de terminologie juridique du centre des études des sciences criminelles , Faculté de droit , Université de Mansoura dans la période du 1/2/2004  jusqu'à 20/3/2004 AD , avec mention : excellente .
** Cours d'ordinateur ( informatiques )
- Cours de système Windows , Word , Excell .  
- Cours de système d'exploitation Windows XP .  
- Cours de rédaction et d'impression de Windows XP .     
** Certificats d'excellence , de reconnaissance et les lettres de remerciement 
-  Attestation d'excellence académique de la Faculté de droit de l'Université de Mansoura dans l'année académique 2001-20012 AD . 
-  Attestation de mérite de l'Université du Roi Saoud pour la participation à  l'organisation de la fête de promotion 42 des étudiantes de l'Université pour l'année académique 1427 – 1428 AH . 
-  Attestation de remerciements et de mérite pour la participation efficacement et activement  au " premier atelier de l'analyse SWOT propre aux membres du corps professoral pour »  le Plan stratégique de l'université du roi Saoud  " , et tenu le dimanche   8/3/1429 AH , 16/3/2008 AD . 
-  Attestation de remerciements et de mérite pour la participation à contribuer à la réussite du premier séminaire du Club de droit sous le titre  " La protection du droit à la vie privée " , le dimanche 22/3/1429 AH . 
-  Une lettre de remerciements et de mérite du Décanat du développement des compétences , Université du Roi Saoud , pour assister et à participer activement à la première séance pour les nouveaux membres du corps professoral , organisée par le décanat dans la période du dimanche – au mardi le 16-18/10/1428 AH , 28/30/10/2007 AD .  
- Une lettre de remerciement du directeur de l'université du roi Saud , et c'est pour l'organisation d'un colloque intitulé  " L'éthique et la déontologie de la profession d'avocat " , le 27/4/1429 AH . 
-  Une lettre de remerciement du doyen du centre des études universitaires des filles , les sections humanitaires , et c'est pour la mise en place d'un colloque intitulé  " L'éthique et la déontologie de la profession d'avocat ", le 16/5/                    1429 AH .
-  Une lettre de remerciement du doyen du centre d'études universitaires des filles  , les sections humanitaires , parce que l'équipe de l' activité à la faculté a lancé une campagne intitulée " Ta propreté est l'indice de ta promotion " , 20/5/                1429 AH . 
-  Attestation de remerciements et de mérite présentée du centre des études universitaires à Alisha , et c'est pour  les efforts remarquables et efficaces et dans l'étude subjective et dans la préparation de la visite de l'équipe de vérification externe à l'Université du roi Saoud , le premier semestre 1429-1430 AH .  
 - Une lettre de remerciement du doyen du Centre d'études universitaires des filles le 18/11/1429 AH , pour le choix de " Maouquiqi " ( mon site )  en tant que le meilleur site au niveau de l'université de roi Saoud , et le site le plus référé pour l'année académique 1429-1430 AH , 2008-2009 AD .  
-  Une lettre de remerciement du directeur de l'Université du Roi Saoud le 7/11/1429 AH , pour l'organisation d'une réunion publique et ouverte avec les étudiantes de la Faculté de Droit et des Sciences Politiques , cette réunion comprend la définition de la faculté , de ses domaines fonctionnels après l'obtention du diplôme ainsi que des directives importantes. 
 - Une lettre de remerciement du directeur de l'université du roi Saoud , pour l'organisation d'un cours  intitulée  " Comment vas-tu avoir un trace positif sur Internet  " , le 1/12/1429 AH . 
** Bourses d'études  

-  Bourse d'études pour l'obtention du diplôme du droit pénal , conformément à la décision numéro 713 , le 2/5/0222 de la faculté de droit , Université de Mansoura , Egypte .  
-  Bourse d'études pour obtenir le grade du doctorat en droit pénal , par la décision numéro 591 , le 16/5/2002 AD , et le grade du doctorat est obtenu le 20/7/2005 AD , de la faculté de droit de l'université de Mansoura , Egypte .  
-  Bourse d'études de l'Association de " Volunteers of America " des  &#201;tats-Unis d'Amérique , le 19/3/2004 AD .

----------


## كريم المصرى

*Je souhaite plus de succès*

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> *Je souhaite plus de succès*


Merci beaucoup Karim

----------

